# Darwin, Litchfield NP & Katherine- Feb. 2010



## sarah_m (Jul 11, 2010)

My husband had a business trip to Katherine in Feb this year, so we decided to turn it into a bit of a holiday and spend some time in Litchfield NP.
But it rained like I have never before experienced, and only made it into the national park twice (and the second time we ended up soaking wet!)
But we still managed to see a few herps (though the only snakes we saw were a DOR gwarda and olive python)

Me holding "Wally" the bearded dragon at Crocasaurus Cove






Holding "Jellybean" the northern blue tongue





And "Squeeze" the childrens python





Very cute





This little lorikeet flew out of a tree and on to the chair I was sitting on at our motel in Katherine. I thought "gosh the wildlife here s friendly", until one of the staff there started talking to "Gromit", who turned out to be the companion of a maltese x named "Wallace", who belonged to the manager of the hotel





Katherine Gorge in flood. Fresh water croc






A skink at Katherine Gorge. ID anyone?





Another ? skink at the Gorge





And another ???




Then it started sweeping down





And that continued for the next week





A gecko eating a moth, possibly _Gehya australis_





We ended up with up to 4 of these in our bathroom every morning while staying at Batchelor, often covered in cobwebs (from coming down through the ceiling vent), which I very gently removed before releasing them in the bush.





Can anyone identify this gecko?





Asian House Gecko




A big green tree frog in the rain at the Batchelor Butterfly farm, where we stayed






2 of them...





Getting it on





.......





Possibly a desert tree frog





Another frog I couldnt identify






Not the best shot I know, but I saw heaps of these yet every time we stopped the car they disapeared before I could even get out.
So this was the best I could do, before he shot up the tree.
Was suprised how bright orange this guy was





These were every where in Katherine





With a little croc at Crocadylus park (was disappointed that the only snakes they had @ Crocadylus were boa's and corn snakes)





Hawksbill turtles @ Crocadylus






Smile


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 11, 2010)

*jealous*

i am soooo jealous... that is the holiday of my dreams !!!


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 11, 2010)

LiasisKing said:


> i am soooo jealous... that is the holiday of my dreams !!!


 Was pretty good but frustrating as all hell! We went herping almost every night when it wasnt raining, and found nothing but cane toads! Even on warm, humid nights when there should have been herps everywhere we had no luck. I so badly wanted to see a python of some sort!!!!!!


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 11, 2010)

some nice pics there, spewinh about all the rain =)


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 11, 2010)

bigtime89 said:


> some nice pics there, spewinh about all the rain =)


thats cairns for you ....

would have been nice to see some wild jungles or something ...


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 11, 2010)

LiasisKing said:


> thats cairns for you ....
> 
> ...


 Except we were in Darwin.... But we went during the wet so it wasnt a huge suprise


----------



## Travisty (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought I'd add acouple of pics I took at Crocosaurus Cove last August. Fair chance we're holding the same Childrens


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 11, 2010)

Travisty said:


> I thought I'd add acouple of pics I took at Crocosaurus Cove last August. Fair chance we're holding the same Childrens


 Ha Ha, Looks like it. How good is Crocasaurus cove? Thats a great pic of the albino olive. I have tried twice to get a good photo of that one but it was always at the back of the enclosure. Thanks for sharing. Any one else have photos from the Top End to share?


----------



## Travisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Croc Cove was awesome. I guess I was lucky with the Olive that it was up the front then. I've got plenty more but didn't want to overtake your thread, but here are a couple of Litchfield anyway





and what would a top end trip be without a Croc pic


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 11, 2010)

great pics like the asain house gekos there in every single house in the philippines some quite big somehow with our super tough customs they have spread here too ive seen them in houses here in brisbane like the monitor climbing the tree too


----------



## Danielle-S (Jul 12, 2010)

Some of my favourite pics from our trip in March


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the 2nd last pic Danielle, so cute!

So can anyone help me out with the ID for the skinks, gecko's and frog?????


----------



## gus11 (Jul 13, 2010)

the first skink is carlia munda
the 2nd dont know
the third a cryyptoblepharus sp.
your gecko is an asian house gecko
and the frogs are litoria rubella
except the last which i think is litoria rothi

gus


----------

